# CCT full-screen problems.



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 4, 2010)

Whenever I start timing (keyboard OR stackmat) it keeps going into full screen mode, *and I already tried looking under the settings of keyboard timer and turning off "fullscreen while timing" and I reset all the settings as well.* Even if I switch from Minimalist to Shelley (very nice set-up, btw) or vice versa, it still goes into full-screen.. Help?


----------



## TheDuck (Jan 4, 2010)

You'll have to go into "options" - Then press the "keyboard timer" choice and unmark the marker in "fullscreen when timing".


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 4, 2010)

Read the bolded print, please.


----------



## Carson (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you have a "profile" setup in cct? 

Go into the cct folder then profiles, then the folder with your profile name. Open the file titled insertyourprofilehere.properties. Check the line

```
GUI_Timer_isFullScreenWhileTiming=false
```
and ensure that it is set to false. If not, change it. 

If all else fails, you could also try setting up a new profile as well.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 4, 2010)

What do I open .properties with?


----------



## TheDuck (Jan 4, 2010)

Try Notebook .....


----------



## Carson (Jan 4, 2010)

TheDuck said:


> Try Notebook .....


Notepad


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 4, 2010)

or textedit if your on a mac


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 4, 2010)

Carson said:


> TheDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Try Notebook .....
> ...



[sarcasm] Or you could just buy a Notebook. [/sarcasm]


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Carson.


----------



## Carson (Jan 5, 2010)

Was that your problem?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes it was, but now my scrambles stay the same. :fp


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 5, 2010)

what do you mean? You have the same scramble all the time? I would copy the files with your records and re-install cct.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, but where is the files with my records? I was considering just making a huge document of scrambles (like 100+) and add more scrambles everyday, and change the order and such..


----------

